# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Thành viên tâm sự >  Làm đại lý vé máy bay cấp 2 có lời không ?

## haskill

Làm đại lý vé máy bay cấp 2 có lời không ?

----------


## Thtrangg

Em viết đã rất rất nhiều bài viết về tư vấn đến anh/chị, nhưng dường như vẫn chưa thể nào giúp các anh/chị nắm hết vấn đề nóng hổi nhất : “ lợi nhuận bán vé máy bay là bao nhiêu?”
+ Em xin nói rõ về lợi nhuận và cách thức làm việc khi ký kết hợp đồng với ABS Việt Mỹ
+ Khi ký kết hợp đồng với ABS Việt Mỹ  các anh/chị sẽ cung cấp user ( tài khoản, giống như 1 tài khoản Gmail hay tài khoản game vậy đó, anh/chị toàn quyền sử dụng trong tài khoản này). Cái mà anh/chị hay phân vân là: “không biết tài khoản này có phải đúng giá hãng hàng không cung cấp cho đại lý không?”. Em xin cam kết là đúng 100%, nếu không đúng giá hãng hàng không cung cấp ABS Việt Mỹ không thể phát triển hệ thống đại lý trên con đường dài từ 2005 đến nay.
+ Lợi nhuận thực tế là bao nhiêu: em xin trả lời con số lợi nhuận là tùy anh/chị. Em ví dụ như thế này cho dễ hiểu: 1 vé máy bay từ Sài Gòn bay đi Đà Nẵng giá là 1.000.000 vnđ khi anh chị tra giá trên web các hãng
+ Vietnam Airlines: https://www.vietnamairlines.com/ trong giá bao gồm tất cả các phí của VNA sẽ có thêm 1 mục phí dịch vụ ( phí tiện ích ) 50.000 vnđ, khi làm đại lý vé máy bay cấp 2 anh/chị không phải trả phí này, tức ABS Việt Mỹ sẽ thu anh/chị : 950.000 vnđ ( anh/chị tự cộng phí dịch vụ để bán cho khách hàng, nếu anh/chị bán bằng giá trên web của hãng là 1.000.000 vnđ thì anh/chị đã có lợi nhuận 50.000 vnđ. Khi ra văn phòng của hãng mua vé hãng cũng sẽ cộng phí nhé các anh/chị, vé hạng thường là 50.000 vnđ/1khach/1 lượt, vé thương gia là 90.000 vnđ/1 khách/1 lượt)
+ Jetstar: http://www.jetstar.com/vn/vi/home Với Jetstar khi đặt vé online và ra mã đặt chỗ là 1.000.000 vnđ thì không nơi nào bán cho anh/chị được giá là 1.000.000 vnđ mà sẽ thu thêm phí dịch vụ. Thanh toán bằng thẻ code vé 1tr thì sẽ mất phí 55.000 vnđ/1 khách/ 1 chặng( thu 1.550.000 vnđ), nếu mang ra văn phòng của hãng thanh toán mất 65.000 vnđ/1 khách/1 chặng( thu 1.065.000 vnđ). Khi làm đại lý vé máy bay cấp 2, ABS Việt Mỹ chỉ thu phí dịch vụ 5.000 vnđ/1 khách/1 chặng ( thu: 1.005.000 vnđ). Các anh/chị sẽ cân đối để cộng phí dịch vụ thích hợp và phí dịch vụ chính là lợi nhuận của anh/chị
+ VietJet: http://www.vietjetair.com/Sites/Web/vi-VN/Home  Với Vietjet khi đặt vé online và ra mã đặt chỗ là 1.000.000 vnđ thì không nơi nào bán cho anh/chị được giá là 1.000.000 vnđ mà sẽ thu thêm phí dịch vụ. Thanh toán bằng thẻ code vé 1tr thì sẽ mất phí 55.000 vnđ/1 khách/ 1 chặng( thu 1.550.000 vnđ), nếu mang ra văn phòng của hãng thanh toán mất 85.000 vnđ/1 khách/1 chặng( thu 1.085.000 vnđ). Khi làm đại lý vé máy bay cấp 2, ABS Việt Mỹ chỉ thu phí dịch vụ 5.000 vnđ/1 khách/1 chặng ( thu: 1.005.000 vnđ). Các anh/chị sẽ cân đối để cộng phí dịch vụ thích hợp và phí dịch vụ chính là lợi nhuận của anh/chị
+ Vậy nếu khách hàng lên trực tiếp trang web của hãng tra giá thì làm sao đại lý cấp 2 bán được? Em trả lời các anh/chị: với giá khách hàng xem trên web của hãng sẽ không thể mua nơi nào với giá đó được, phải trả thêm phí dịch vụ khi thanh toán, vì vậy phí dịch vụ nơi nào cũng có dù là hãng hay đại lý cấp 1, muốn lợi nhuận nhiều thì thu nhiều phí, thu nhiều phí thì sẽ ít khách, nên các anh/chị xây dựng 1 mức phí thích hợp để thu khách hàng. Riêng đối với cá nhân em phí dịch vụ nhiều hay ít không quan trọng ( nhưng phải trong mức độ cho phép) quan trọng là sản phẩm mang lại cho em có hài lòng không. Em mang con dream cùn của mình đi làm máy có nơi chỉ lấy công thợ 200k, có nơi sẽ lấy em công thợ 400k ( không tính các phụ tùng thay thế), nhưng khi sử dụng máy móc không ổn mang lại nơi công thợ cao họ xem lại và bảo hành tốt thì lần sau em vẫn quay lại là chắc chắn, nếu nơi công thợ 200k mà dịch vụ còn tốt thì thôi rồi em giới thiệu cho cả dòng tộc em sửa xe nơi họ
Túm lại các anh chị đừng phân vân kiểu kiểu:”mình F2 làm sao cạnh tranh lại F1, làm sao cạnh tranh lại hãng .v.v..” Cái các anh/chị hơn chính là dịch vụ, em khẳng định hãng và F1 không có cửa chăm sóc khách hàng tốt bằng F2, vì bởi 1 nhẽ họ đã định hướng phát triển hoàn toàn khác, không thể chăm chút khách hàng như các anh/chị
Còn rất nhiều các vấn đề khác mình sẽ cập nhật lại và sẽ hỗ trợ các anh/chị sớm nhất, Sự đóng góp ý kiến của anh/ chị luôn là động lực lớn nhất để ABS Việt Mỹ ngày 1 nâng cao chất lượng tốt nhất đến Khách Hàng.
Chúng tôi rất mong nhận được sự hợp tác bền lâu với các đối tác, và mong quá trình hợp tác diễn ra tốt đẹp
=====================================
CÔNG TY TNHH ABS VIỆT MỸ
Trụ sở chính : 25 Bis Nguyễn Thị Minh Khai , P.Bến Nghế , Q.1 , TP. Hồ Chí Minh 
Chi Nhánh : 419 Bis 20 Trung Mỹ Tây 13 , P.Trung Mỹ Tây , Q.12 , TP. Hồ Chí Minh
Bạn có thể liên hệ : banvemaybaysieure.com
hotline : 028 255 3343

----------

